# Is 39 too old?



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

I will be 39 in a a couple of months. We want another baby. I am currently nursing my 15-month old. Is 39 too old?? Everyone says so, but I am not sure. What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

I live in the Seattle area where there are countless new mothers in their 40's. My friends are having new babies in their late 30's & early 40's. It's common here. So we decided to get pregnant again at 39 (5 months ago) in order to give our wonderful 5yo son a sibling. I didn't think I had any good eggs left, but wouldn't you know it, we were pregnant in the second month of trying. I used an ovulation kit. Recently had an amnio & high level ultrasound, and the baby is fine.


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

My best friend had her 5th child at 46, 15 yrs. after the birth of her 4th. So 39 is not too old by a long shot. So go for it!


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

My mom had me at 39 and I was and am bitter about it b/c now I have no mom and I really need one. HOWEVER, here I am 34 with one bb and desperately wanting a big family. Figures! So now I can feel guilty on top. Do what you need to to be happy and fullfilled for you.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

my grandmother was born when her mother was 41...

in 1936!

So no, you are not too old. Especially now, when we have better medical care!


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

Aw, thanks ladies : ) Just the encouragement I needed. I wish more people were that encouraging!! I am in the middle of my second cycle since I had a baby 15 months ago (still nursing) and we are really, really hoping for a BFP this cycle!! Thanks again and everyone have a beautiful day!!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Both my father and my husband were born to mothers in their forties.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm 36 now, & hoping for more babies. So, 39 better not be too old!!









There's a thread in the pregnancy forum for pregnant mamas over 35 that you may find inspiring. Here it is:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...egnant+over+35


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi! I'll be 39 in November and I'm 4 months pregnant and got pregnant while nursing my toddler. All of my kids were born after I turned 35.









My mom had me back in 1971 a month before she turned 45.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it's perfectly fine to have a baby at 39, so long as you're in good health. Good luck!


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

It might take a little bit longer to conceive but it shouldn't be a problem. Make sure you know when you ovulate and have your progesterone checked if you think you are taking longer to conceive than you should.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I think there will be a few women whose fertility has significantly declined at 39, but there are plenty who conceive without issues, as well.

Good luck!


----------

